#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  مصر : انفجار في خط الغاز الطبيعي بين العريش وإسرائيل

## رويتر

أنباء عن وقوع انفجار في خط الأنابيب الذي ينقل الغاز الطبيعي من العريش في شمال سيناء بمصر إلى إسرائيل.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## مصر بحبها

مشكور اخي على الخبر

----------

